# OPEN HOUSE SPRING CREEK VALLEY RAILROAD



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Open House Spring Creek Valley Railroad, Northern Nevada for UGRS and MLS members. Running steam and battery power, bring your stuff to run. No pets. May 15 & 16, 2010.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

There is 13 hotel in Elko Nevada. Here website.
http://www.nevada-hotels.org/cities...agodL3wSDA


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How Far are you from Elko? 

I put it down on my calendar and if everything is going good I will come.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John it is 13 miles south of Elko.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

John, in Elko they have Union pacific Railroad rail yard and main line track former Southern Pacific and Western Pacific. Also have Train Display in downtown there is Western Pacific GP7 and caboose on Railroad Street road. you can park your car in parking lot you can go see!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are there any hotels near the trains. Maybe get a room where you can watch trains.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

We will look next time we go to town. We always park up the road away from town to watch the trains when they are parked in the yards. There is also a museum here. Western Pacfic also had roundhouse and yards on other end of town but that is where the jail is now.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 06 Dec 2009 04:32 PM 
We will look next time we go to town. We always park up the road away from town to watch the trains when they are parked in the yards. There is also a museum here. Western Pacfic also had roundhouse and yards on other end of town but that is where the jail is now. 

I have been looking for RR Roundhouses (or the remnants of them) using Google Earth and I know I looked around Elko, NV some time ago. Your mention of one prompted me to look again.

I now see what MIGHT be partial foundation rings for a large and an adjacent (intersecting) smaller roundhouse just north of S 12th St. at the (what I could call) North end of Water St. Is that where the Western Pacific RH was?

Or was it at the Southern end of the RR line through town (I question that because it appears to me that the Yard is North of town and you said you watch there and that the RH was on the "other end of town".)

I have no idea what a Jail would look like from above, but in the Google Earth images there is no building at all in/on these ground markings so I am not sure what I am seeing now. Using Google's "Time Line" option shows the rings have been there since at least 1984 and at that time there was still no indication of anything else associated with the marks on the ground. I know the arcs could also be something else entirely.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

The Western Pacific roundhouse was on southern end of town on google earth enter jail or if you find Key motel it was right across street. It is the brown spot on map. The depot was across from Star Hotel. That building is still there but made into offices. Don't know anything about those circles you are looking at.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 06 Dec 2009 07:29 PM 
The Western Pacific roundhouse was on southern end of town on google earth enter jail or if you find Key motel it was right across street. It is the brown spot on map. The depot was across from Star Hotel. That building is still there but made into offices. Don't know anything about those circles you are looking at. 

Thanks. I think I found the jail in "Street View" (of Google Earth). From above it looked like some sort of motel; kind of a 5 wing building in a star pattern. From Street View I see it has a blue and white fence around it and at the main gate, there appears to be two "inmates" in horizontal striped suits doing clean up or pushing a lawn mower.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I would bring back to top as a reminder.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan 
swing by here and I will car pool with you.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, What TIME are you going pick me up?







That is big question! By the way, the only vehicle I'll have available is Alexis' stroller. Will your luggage fit?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
how many hours is your place from mine? Do you remember?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I Believe your house to Ron house is total 16 hours drive!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, it is about 16 hours. You get on I-80 and go west.


----------

